# I THINK MY MALTESE IS THE BIGGEST ONE



## Leonidas (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey there,

My maltese, Monty, is 3 and a half years old. He now weighs 16-18 pounds!!! Here's the catch though- he's ALL MUSCLE. There is no extra fat on him. He may be an anomally among maltese's, due to the fact that he's 3 or 4 times bigger than average. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey there,
> 
> My maltese, Monty, is 3 and a half years old. He now weighs 16-18 pounds!!! Here's the catch though- he's ALL MUSCLE. There is no extra fat on him. He may be an anomally among maltese's, due to the fact that he's 3 or 4 times bigger than average. Any thoughts from anyone?[/B]


Well your Monty is HUGE!! I, also have two large "maltese", I use the term "lightly" though. I think Henry is mixed with Bichon, and Daisy is mixed with ???, I'm not quite sure









Doesn't matter a bit to me. I love them all. Do you have pics of the Big Guy? He, Daisy and Henry, just might be related


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow he is a big one.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

WOWSER........he's a big boy. My Kallie is 10.5 lbs but she has very long hair and thick and we all know how much hair weighs!!! I'd like to see a pic of your "big" boy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Goodness he sure is a big boy, but hey!!! much more to love I say


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> WOWSER........he's a big boy. My Kallie is 10.5 lbs but she has very long hair and thick and we all know how much hair weighs!!! I'd like to see a pic of your "big" boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa!! NEVER forget to add the weight of the hair. I know I do, for MYSELF. Good point!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Guzzi Goo was a big boy, he was about 12 pounds. It is just more to love.

The hounds are lighter, Bacchus weighs in at 7lbs 2oz and Bellona hits the scale at 4lbs 4oz.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

WOW.....makes you wonder what he's mixed with. Maybe Havaneese??


----------



## Sammy (Mar 26, 2007)

My Sammy is 10 lbs. which is fine with me! He is all muscle as well and has lots of thick hair! As long as he is healthy and happy I wouldn't worry!
One question, do you know how large his parents were? Sammy's were 4 and 6 lbs. so I'm not sure where he got his size!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> My Sammy is 10 lbs. which is fine with me! He is all muscle as well and has lots of thick hair! As long as he is healthy and happy I wouldn't worry!
> One question, do you know how large his parents were? Sammy's were 4 and 6 lbs. so I'm not sure where he got his size![/B]


 Sparkey is 12 lbs his parents were 5 and 6 lbs too. all his brothers and sisters are in the 5 and 6 lbs range but this guy is the biggest in his family


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think the SUPER SIZED versions look totally COOL !!!! My Lhasa is 20 GLORIOUS pounds - it makes him look even more handsome . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Sparkey is 12 lbs his parents were 5 and 6 lbs too. all his brothers and sisters are in the 5 and 6 lbs range but this guy is the biggest in his family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Wow! Zoe may have to relinquish the title I have lovingly bestowed upon her of "My Little Giant Maltese"!</span>


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I THINK MY MALTESE IS THE BIGGEST ONE[/B]


 



Nope.











Meet Rocky (the blob in the front not looking at the camera...)
















He is 18 or a little more and he is "officially" a Maltese.... We have papers from CKC (?) which "prove" he is Maltese...













Which I'll be the first to admit means absolutely nothing... I just had to insert this here because that is the sort of person I am...







Whatever he is, we love him just the way he is!!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

More to love







I'm sure you wouldn't take anything in the world for him


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery weighs 10.5 pounds, but he is long, tall and skinny. I like that he is not so small. Not being used to a small breed most of my life, I was worried about him getting hurt. Being long and lean he can jump very high.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=356014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "blob" in front of the camera
















Big Blob Daisy's in love with the Rockmeister


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Big Blob Daisy's in love with the Rockmeister
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Well, the Rockster is "unattached" ...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly is 6 kilo, which is roughly 12 or so pounds. SHe is cross with shih-tzu, I dont mind her size, she gets a little heavy to carry sometimes, but I love her more than the world. My new little guy I am getting, I dont mind whether he is smaller of bigger, just as long as he is healthy.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

He is pretty big. Jeffery is long, tall and lean. He weighs 10.5 pounds. I like him just that way too. He holds his own around the house and I don't have to worry about him.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=356411
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparkey somehow looks small to me - he has such a cute baby face - it's hard to imagine him being big.
Max is 10 pounds but he looks bigger now with all this "hippy" like hair all over him


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Trixie is 12.8 pounds down from 13.5. She's actually supposed to be 11.5 pounds but apparently I've been overfeeding her.







Oh well, now Mama and Baby are both on a diet.

I like it that she's a little bigger than average. It makes me a little less nervous even though she's still a small little being or as Mom put it "you know, she's really a loaf of bread with a lot of hair."


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

what a coincidence... otis is 12.8 pounds also! his vet tells me that he's not overweight so my baby is just "big boned"!


----------



## Mojito's Mommy (May 3, 2007)

> My Sammy is 10 lbs. which is fine with me! He is all muscle as well and has lots of thick hair! As long as he is healthy and happy I wouldn't worry!
> One question, do you know how large his parents were? Sammy's were 4 and 6 lbs. so I'm not sure where he got his size![/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=356411
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK OK so where in the world are the small Maltese in line with the AKC standars? Maybe they should revise them







. Anyway, Mojito came with "papers" too, the breeder supposedly has been breeding show dogs for years and supposedly his parents (only dad is a show dog with 10 names







, mom hasn't been shown) are at 4 pounds each, so she told me on the phone when my mother in law went to pick him up, that he won't get bigger than that. Well, my baby was 19 weeks when we got him and already 6 pounds. Now at 25 weeks or so, he is 6 pounds 6 ounces, but that's just cause he is a picky eater and runs his heart out in and outside the house








So I wonder how much bigger he will get...not that it would bother me, but just wondering.
Also, has anyone heard of dogs registered with American Canine Association? To me it is a fraud to get more money from the unexperienced buyers (it was the first time for us).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Canine Association is one of the "alternative" registries that sprung up when the AKC got tougher and started requiring dna testing. Papers from one of those registries doesn't even guarentee that your Maltese is purebred.

I think most reputable breeders will be the first ones to admit that no matter how carefully you breed to the standard, once and awhile you still get a Maltese that is too big or too small. Genreally though, the "supersized" Maltese come from pet stores and backyard breeders. Many are mixed with Bichon which explains the curly coat the larger Malts often have.

You might find this interesting:


http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> The American Canine Association is one of the "alternative" registries that sprung up when the AKC got tougher and started requiring dna testing. Papers from one of those registries doesn't even guarentee that your Maltese is purebred.
> 
> I think most reputable breeders will be the first ones to admit that no matter how carefully you breed to the standard, once and awhile you still get a Maltese that is too big or too small. Genreally though, the "supersized" Maltese come from pet stores and backyard breeders. Many are mixed with Bichon which explains the curly coat the larger Malts often have.
> 
> ...


 

Good info as we had always suspected Rocky to be a Bichon - Malt mix even though his CKC (?) papers said he was pure Maltese. His coat is curly.



Shucks... that means I can no longer claim the worlds largest Malt.











Max appears to be all Maltese and as I recall, he is around 12 pounds, so he is still a big guy.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I think the SUPER SIZED versions look totally COOL !!!! My Lhasa is 20 GLORIOUS pounds - it makes him look even more handsome . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style="color:#CC33CC">*
Rudy Man only weighs 2 1/2 lbs and I am scared to death that he is going to get hurt because he is so small.......Sarah I tend to agree with you about the SUPER SIZED version. They defenetely are not near as fragile.







*</span>


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome... it's great to know there's so many other "giant" maltese here! Roxy was 14.5 lbs the last time she went to the vet, but I have a feeling she's gained some (more due to her eating a lot. haha) When I first got her- the vet weighed her at 12 lbs and said she seemed awfully underweight by checking her fat/ribs/etc. Apparently the people who had her weren't very responsible.







That was when she was maybe 8 months old?
Since then I'd say she's gained much being with us. We spoil her probably too much...well...maybe.








I don't know if she is purebred or mixed (probably with a Bichon... she has some wavy hair) but either way, I completely agree- she's just MORE to love. haha. Plus, my parents had two chihuahuas, my aunt and grandma had chihuahuas, my other three aunts and uncle on my dad's side had chihuahuas... so when Jeremiah and I moved in together- Roxy being bigger worked perfectly. We didnt have to watch where we sat or walked as much. She still makes me trip... but more because I'm clumsy and she practically glues herself to us when we walk.







Plus, even at such the size our "giants" are- they're still in the "small" group. lol. Roxy looks itty bitty compared to Jeremiah anyway being he's 6'3"


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Holly is 8 1/2 months and now 6 1/2 lbs!!!!
I realize this seems small to other breeds but when u have to hold her so she can see what's going on







my arm gets tired....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So this is going to make Tilly, my Moose, feel tiny. Lacie is 5.5 lbs but Tilly, who just turned a year old and has not completely filled out yet is 8.8 lbs and has been since she was 6 months old. She's a cutie, but bigger than the standard.


----------

